# I just had to show off my "creativity" :)



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

I traded for this amp a while back just because I like the cool light up flames on top lol. It's a decently built amp that's plenty for anything I'll do. I tried to decide if I wanted to keep it or what after I listed it for sale with no interest. Since the innards are of decent quality I decided it would be a cool amp with a few minor cosmetic tweaks. So I painted it with wrinkle finish black, ditched the cheap looking plastic end plate covers & upgraded the flame lighting. Here she is. Crappy phone pics & all lol


































I forgot before pics so here's a stock photo


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

pretty handy work, not a fan of the flames, but still looks good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

double the price and sell it as a Special Edition on CA.com


----------



## ghostmechanic (Mar 2, 2009)

Oliver said:


> double the price and sell it as a Special Edition on CA.com


Lmao! We think alike. I actually had that exact same thought when I was thinking about doing this.


----------

